# hens all alone!!!!



## rockwalker (Apr 22, 2009)

I have spent 2 of the last 4 days in the woods and I have seen several hens all by themself. I haven't heard any gobbling on the roost but I wouldn't think I would see hens all alone like this especially on 2 different occassions. Anyone else seeing the same thing????


----------



## deadbird84 (Apr 22, 2009)

Last Saturday I heard one gobble on the roost  and about 4 hens in the same area yelping.  I hunted a strut zone Sunday midday and had two separate hens by alone but the gobbler didn't show.


----------



## Kevin Farr (Apr 22, 2009)

Sounds like it should be getting good now.  

The hens have most likely been bred and are nesting/setting.


----------



## returntoarchery (Apr 22, 2009)

Yelp saw 4 hens in a dusting zone Saturday morning around 11am. They were all alone too. This was in an area where the tom gobbled a couple times on the roost then shut up.


----------



## hawglips (Apr 23, 2009)

Y'all done killed all the gobblers.  Poor, lonesome hens.


----------



## bowboy1989 (Apr 23, 2009)

ive seen a few hens alone, which i hope that means that the huntin is goin to get better between now and the end of the season


----------



## Dupree (Apr 23, 2009)

when i start seeing single hens alone it means its getting right.


----------



## southGAlefty (Apr 23, 2009)

Went this morning and only heard one gobble (across the property line). Set up and ended up calling up a hen about 8 o'clock but no gobblers. Was walking out of the woods around 9-9:30 and saw another hen by herself feeding in the front yard of our cabin. Hope its getting right but I wish they'd gobble a little more!


----------



## Take Em Matt 2 (Apr 23, 2009)

is there any state where you can shoot hens in the spring? i want a hen


----------



## JM52388 (Apr 23, 2009)

Also saw a single hen yesterday a.m., and heard lots of gobbling. But no gobblers with hens.


----------



## gumswamprat (Apr 23, 2009)

Haven't heard a single gobble in a week. But have seen several lone hens.


----------



## rockwalker (Apr 26, 2009)

*all alone again today!*

Well another morning in the turkey woods with no gobbles and once again the hens we had come in were all alone and by themselves. Got to the woods and got to the normal early morning calling/listening spot and we heard no gobbles. We proceeded over to the gas line for a set up and then we had the lonely ol hens come to the set up and hang out for a minute. The guy I was with said he thought he heard a gobble way off but if he did way off doesn't even touch how far away that bird must have been. So once again a weekend full of lonely ladies. I am waitng for it to pick back up! !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gsutn22 (Apr 27, 2009)

what type of calling you doing to bring in the Toms right now with all the single hens out there.  I went to my club sunday, extremly quiet. not a single gobble.


----------



## rockwalker (Apr 27, 2009)

*calling*

I put out 2 Primos she mobiles a B-mobile with a half spread fan and shortened beard and I set back and a yelp here a cluck there and maybe if its real quiet and I'm desperate ill give the gobble tube a shake every so often. The hens for the most part seem to be coming in silent I did have one yelp all the way in on Sunday. Set up on the gas line and just got situated and gave a series of yelps heard a hen start talking and she yelped all the way to the spread she got 20yards out and shut up and worked her way in the group layed down a few times almost like she wanted to get bred and then finally made her way off the gas line in the woods.probably after 20 minutes heard her or another start yelping again and it was gpoing away so figured it was her!


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Apr 27, 2009)

yea seeing hens just not the toms thinking of shooting a jake


----------



## rockwalker (Apr 28, 2009)

wish I could see a jake to shoot


----------



## southGAlefty (Apr 28, 2009)

I've been on a gobbler a couple morning this week that is still henned up. He's had 3-4 hens both mornings. Flies down in the middle of a 100 acre corn field and just struts until the hens fly down to him.


----------

